

Droplo - drag&drop subversion on the cloud - koren

tl;dr: We’re looking to get some feedback on a new web app we're building called Droplo, a
subversion on the cloud with drag&#38;drop capabilities for committing files and keeping track of
revisions.<p>Link: http://droplo.com/<p>It’s different from Github or Beanstalk in that it’s not targeted towards the developer who already
has git installed and configured on their system and knows how to use it, but rather a designer
or creative professional who wants an intuitive, <i>private </i>online solution for project hosting and revising
accessible everywhere.<p>It's in early development stages and we’re trying to get a lot of traction around the idea. We’ve
set up an incentive to send invites to use the app for free prelaunch if you can get 5 people to
sign up through your referral link.<p>We have an initial non-functional, gui-only mockup here: http://droplo.com/demo/main<p>Please feel free to give any feedback and tweet to your followers if you like it.
======
koren
Clickable: <http://droplo.com/>

